# superdrol inject recipe



## JWBH (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey fellas, anyone have a good recipe for sdrol at around 20mg per cc?

It seems I have an allergic reaction to EO so I can't use that.   

A friend gave me some injectable adrol, he wasn't sure if it has EO or guaiacol in it,  so I'm not sure about the guaiacol, I'd like to avoid it if possible just in case.

Has anyone been able to make a good 20-30mg per cc of sdrol without either of the above being used?

Thanks!


----------

